# Anything I can do about ears that look like airplane wings!?



## cherokeechick (Feb 8, 2014)

This is Lulu. she is a nubian/nigerian mix. her long nubian ears have gone horizontal! they sometimes stick up like a nigerian's ears would, but for the most part they are completely straight out like airplane wings! anything i can do? she is about 5 weeks old. :lol:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Airplane ears are the best. Learn to embrace the awesome.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Rename her Boeing....or Bo for short! :slapfloor:

Seriously, you may find that as she gets older and they get bigger, they may drop to a more normal Nubian look.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! I love the ears!!!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

My wife and I love the ears, if we were looking at two equal kids we would pick the one with those ears!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Mini Nubians (cross between Nigerian dwarfs and Nubians) very typically have airplane ears, especially in early generations. If you breed her to another mini Nub, there's a good chance her offspring will have ears that lay a little flatter, maybe 2/3 or 3/4 of the way flat. She'll always have airplane ears (and they ARE adorable, BTW), but with careful breeding, you can eventually get mini Nubs that look very similar to the full sized version.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

well you could get an old lawnmower motor and strap it to her rear and see if she can get off the ground. Otherwise, no I think you just gotta learn to love them. ;-) She is adorable by the way.


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

That is neat! None of mine have ears like that. I like the suggestion about naming her Boeing!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She reminds me of dumbo when he flapped his ears and tried to fly! I really want a goat like that, maybe I'll have to start breeding nubians and dwarfs for some wing-ears lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I love them also! Here is a 3/4 boer, 1/4 la mancha doe kid we had born last year - her owners love those ears!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

There isn't anything to be done. We have Snubians and their ears take a few week to really "pop". Before that they usually look like full Nubian ears.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I love those ears!


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think they're hilarious! Just accept them for the uniqueness that they are.... The 'other' ear type. 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Embrace the oddities  

They are adorable...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so adorable !!!! I love airplane ears 
Gotta love what eating pine will do to a white face :slapfloor:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Whats even funnier are the really long Lamancha ears you sometimes get when a LM is bred to a Nubian. I have 2 sisters with "long" elf ears.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think those long elf ears are super cute


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe cute;-) my kinders all have airplane ears... Except one of my buck his are kind of floppy...


----------

